# Ruth Niles bottle stopper group purchase



## The Penguin (Feb 17, 2012)

Several people posted an interest in a group buy for Ruth Niles bottle stoppers. We'll be purchasing Style #301 bottle stoppers and mandrels (for those that need them) for this buy. 

Details for the stoppers and mandrels can be found here: 

stainless bottle stoppers, bottle stopper, glass stopper, stainless steel bottle stoppers

I've contacted Ruth and obtained the following pricing:

100+ $4.75 each
200+ $4.55 each
300+ $4.45 each
500+ $4.35 each

Mandrels:

Ruth has 2 styles of mandrels:

Thin (7/8") *will be $18 each with a minimum quantity of 10 *to obtain this price. These mandrels are threaded 3/8" x 16 TPI with a slit in the threads so it will function as a tap. These are not on her website as they were a mistake from the machine shop - that's why they are reduced in price. The "normal" skinny mandrel does not have the slit in the threads.

fat (1 1/8 diameter) *will be $21 each with a minimum quantity of 8 *to obtain this price. These mandrels are threaded 3/8" x 16 TPI with a slit in the threads so it will function as a tap.

Ruth says that her mandrels are great for many other non-bottle stopper type projects...ice cream scoop handles, light pulls and other small turning projects. The back end of both style mandrels are threaded for a 1/4" x 20 TPI draw bar.

We should be able to hit 200. Therefore, I'm going to base this buy at  that point. The buy will close this on Sunday, March 4 at midnight Central Time. Payments must be received within 24 hours after this buy closes. I will  send out a reminder during that time if you have not already paid. I will place the order first thing on Tuesday morning, March 6. 

Ruth tries to keep 1,000 stoppers in stock, so there should be no back orders. 

Ruth can ship up to 500 stoppers in a medium flat-rate USPS box (it weighs 55# when she does this ) for $11.50, so assuming we reach 200 pieces, the prorated shipping cost for each item will be about $0.06 for a total of $4.51 for each stopper. (I forgot to ask her about insurance on her shipment to me, so that number may change slightly)

I will ship out orders to you by USPS flat rate boxes. I'm not sure how many I can stuff in a small flat rate box, but I assume about 25 would fit in a small box. More than 25 will go out in a medium flat rate box. If I can fit more than 25 stoppers in a small box, I'll refund the difference in your shipping costs.

1-25 stoppers: $5.35
25+ stoppers: $11.35

Insurance will be extra-
From USPS -
      $0.01 to $50 - $1.85
$50.01 to $100 - $2.35
$100.01 to $200 - $2.90
$200.01 to $300 - $4.85

I will ship internationally, PM me to work out the details.

If you have your own FEDEX or UPS account, send me a call tag and you can save on shipping that way.

Any shipping discounts I receive from USPS for purchasing shipping online will be passed on to you. 

I prefer payment through PAYPAL, so add $0.30 and 3% to cover PayPal fees. I am willing to accept checks, but I do request time for them to clear before I ship to you.

Please PM me your order, email address and your IAP user name and label it "SS Stopper order". I will plug your order into a spreadsheet I am creating for this order and email you a paypal invoice. People wanting to pay by check - I'll send you a total and my address for mailing the check.

Therefore your price is:
(((# of stoppers) * (4.61) ) +shipping +insurance + 0.30) *1.03

Thank you!


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 17, 2012)

I made a small mistake - the price for stoppers with the bulk shipping would be $4.61 based on a 200+ order, not $4.51

I've asked a mod to make a correction, but in case they don't - now you know.

Already received PMs from Mannie and MarkD...we've got 50 so far!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 17, 2012)

The Penguin said:


> I made a small mistake - the price for stoppers with the bulk shipping would be $4.61 based on a 200+ order, not $4.51
> 
> I've asked a mod to make a correction, but in case they don't - now you know.
> 
> Already received PMs from Mannie and MarkD...we've got 50 so far!



Correction has been made!


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 17, 2012)

How many should I put you down for? :biggrin:


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 17, 2012)

So far we are up to 130 stoppers...not bad for being up for a few hours.

Monty
MarkD
melski
Smitty37
Penguin

are all in the spreadsheet

thanks!


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 18, 2012)

JeffG
Donnie Kennedy
Silver 

added to the spreadsheet

we are 203 stoppers, 9 thin mandrels w/ slit and 1 fat mandrel

the buy is one - can we make it to 300?


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 19, 2012)

foamcapt40
razor524

added to the list

238 stoppers and counting!


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 21, 2012)

lorbay
Greg Green
kugler

added to the list - 273 stoppers so far.

Looks like we'll hit 300!


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 22, 2012)

Dave Kartzman added to the list

we're at 298 stoppers - so I'll commit to buying 2 more to make 300 so we can get that price. I'll revise my spreadsheet to reflect 300+ pricing for everyone and start sending out invoices in the next couple of days.

*The buy is still open*...so if we hit 500, everyone can all save a little more!


----------



## MarkD (Feb 23, 2012)

I was undecided on which mandrel I wanted but I have decided to go with the 7/8" mandrel.  _I believe  _this would give up the 10 we need to get the price break.


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 23, 2012)

we're over 10 on the "special" 7/8" mandrel - but I'll change yours to that one anyway.

I've sent out a few payment notices - I'll work on getting the rest out tonight.


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 24, 2012)

Someone asked today if we were ordering the stubby drill bits from Ruth as well. I had not asked her about that - so I asked.

Normally they are 4.50 each, we can get them for 3.60 *if we order 12* - otherwise they will be regular price. I'll still order it you want it.

if you want to add the drill bit to your order - let me know

Thanks!


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 4, 2012)

Closing the buy at midnight tonight - anyone else want to get in?


----------



## qballizhere (Mar 4, 2012)

put me in for 10


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 5, 2012)

Buy is closed, and everyone has paid, so I'm going to place the order with Ruth today.


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 8, 2012)

Bulk order should come in today, I hope to get them turned around and start shipping them out by Monday.


----------



## MarkD (Mar 8, 2012)

How many stoppers did you end up ordering?


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 8, 2012)

380, I think.

I ordered a few extra for myself.


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 11, 2012)

unfortunately USPS has let us down - scheduled delivery was supposed to be March 8.

package has not been delivered, no delivery notice has been left, and their online system says "out for delivery" on March 8 and has not updated since.


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Mar 14, 2012)

The Penguin said:


> unfortunately USPS has let us down - scheduled delivery was supposed to be March 8.
> 
> package has not been delivered, no delivery notice has been left, and their online system says "out for delivery" on March 8 and has not updated since.



Any updates?


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 14, 2012)

no.

When Ruth mailed the box, she forgot to put the suite number in the address. Yesterday I talked with my carrier and he had no recollection of it. I'm supposed to call him back this morning.

USPS is worthless.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 14, 2012)

*Hmmmmm*



The Penguin said:


> no.
> 
> When Ruth mailed the box, she forgot to put the suite number in the address. Yesterday I talked with my carrier and he had no recollection of it. I'm supposed to call him back this morning.
> 
> USPS is worthless.


 He should remember - they are HEAVY the weight should have been in the neighborhood of 35 pounds in a medium flat rate box...


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 14, 2012)

you would think...right?


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 15, 2012)

no news is good news?

USPS is conducting an "exhaustive" search to locate our shipment.

Ruth has also contacted the postmaster at her post office to see if they can help as well.


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 15, 2012)

great news!

apparently you have to talk to the postmaster at the post office - as he's the only one smart enough to go check the "return to sender" bin. 

I've picked up the box and will start divvying them up tonight!


----------



## melski (Mar 15, 2012)

Great news, now I can open that bottle!


----------



## kronewi (Mar 16, 2012)

It's funny how the Post Office doesn't really seem to act until the Postmaster gets involved. I have had the same problem many times myself!!!

I'm glad you got them!! Can't wait to get mine!

Kevin


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 16, 2012)

no kidding - I was calling at least once a day since the 9th, always talking to the same person. I told her that Ruth forgot to put my office suite number on the package. 

never once did that person say - "maybe I should check to see if it's been marked for return to sender"

oh well - it's done, all the packages are divided up. today I'll start printing shipping labels.


----------



## MarkD (Mar 16, 2012)

Glad to hear they finally made it. No wonder the Postal Service is losing money!


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Arrived today*

My order arrived today.....thank you for your efforts.


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 19, 2012)

all orders were shipped on Friday 3/16 with the exception of: Silver, lorbay and JeffG - ya'lls went out today.


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Mar 19, 2012)

I got mine in the mail today... thanks for spending the time and effort to complete this project.


----------



## razor524 (Mar 19, 2012)

I got mine, thanks for your efforts!!


----------



## MarkD (Mar 20, 2012)

Mine arrived yesterday! Thanks for putting the group buy together!


----------



## fitty (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you for running the GP, they arrived yesterday.


----------



## qballizhere (Mar 20, 2012)

I got mine yesterday thanks for running it.


----------



## foamcapt40 (Mar 20, 2012)

Mine came yesterday! Thanks!


----------



## kronewi (Mar 21, 2012)

I got mine!

Thanks for coordinating this!!


----------



## melski (Mar 23, 2012)

Mine arrived too, thanks for coordinating!


----------



## Greg Green (Mar 31, 2012)

A belated THANKS for managing this group buy!  Worked out great!


----------

